# Sumac....how do you use it?



## Zwiefel (Mar 26, 2015)

Seems like this is being used more frequently...I'm interested to hear how you use it whether at home or BoH.


----------



## shownomarci (Mar 26, 2015)

One word: Tagine


----------



## dmccurtis (Mar 26, 2015)

Sprinkled on hummus or labneh. As a rub, especially paired with thyme. In salads with cucumber and feta. Substitute generally for lemon. I could see using it in a tart cocktail, though I've never tried.


----------



## ShaggySean (Mar 26, 2015)

Merquez seasoning


----------



## 420layersofdank (Mar 26, 2015)

Za'tar spice! Sumac+ toasted sesame seeds+ mexican oregano+ salt. Perfect on protein marinades or post plating seasonings. I like making a zatar spiced honey that goes amazingly well with mild cheeses.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 26, 2015)

Mixed with coke for those double shifts. Or so I've heard.

Seriously...za'atar, as a seasoning for Persian style soups, mixed in with my kebab dry rub.


----------



## Nmko (Mar 26, 2015)

I sub pepper out for sumac. 

+1 to cucumber,feta, salads.... Though traditionally in Iran its used to season cooked meat and occasionally on rice


----------



## wrobelan (Apr 17, 2015)

Sumac and Za'atar with garlic is great on grilled chicken. This rub works great by itself or as a base for reheated chicken with BBQ o buffalo sauces.


----------



## ayeung74 (May 5, 2015)

Bought some sumac in Istanbul spice market when we were out there last year and it's really an amazing aroma. I use it mostly as a marinade for lamb kabobs.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 5, 2015)

ayeung74 said:


> Bought some sumac in Istanbul spice market when we were out there last year and it's really an amazing aroma. I use it mostly as a marinade for lamb kabobs.



I didn't go back and re-read this whole thread, but I don't recall anyone mentioning marinades...it feels right though. Will have to give it a go.


----------



## stevenStefano (May 7, 2015)

This should give you some ideas.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 7, 2015)

stevenStefano said:


> This should give you some ideas.



Some useful ideas there, thanks!


----------



## CutFingers (May 10, 2015)

not sous vide


----------

